# fed up with waiting for period



## millie123 (Dec 16, 2010)

i know this may be daft but i am still waiting for my period to come this is now two months without a period i was told by my clinic to start 
down regulating for my next fet when my period arrived which was due beg of may am not preg by the way do you think it would be 
cheeky to ring the clinic and ask them if they could give me a drug ( cant remember the name of the drug) to bring on your period oh and does 
anyone know the name of the drug that induces a period, just that when i ring the clinic i always feel like they are too busy to really be bothered with
such things, its just that i feel wound up i just want to continue with treatment i am now sooo ready. sorry to moan just looking for advice really, 
at this rate only god knows when i will have a period i havnt had one since april thanks


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Millie

I dont think its cheeky, my clinic perscrib it if your a few weeks late and waiting to start treatment. The drug is call Provera.

Good Luck - Hope it works out for you hun.

Nikki
x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi millie, definately give the clinic a call, its there job at the end of the day! Perhaps next time you go u should fill out a comment card about their unhelpfulness, this is stressful enough without your clinic not having time for!  hope your AF comes soon xx


----------



## Kateu (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Millie

Reflexology is really good for getting a period to start, especially if you tell them that's what you want.

xx


----------



## millie123 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks all x will ring monday x


----------

